

Wartime pigeon code cracked - ishkur101
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2248818/Hit-Jerrys-panzers--code-dead-wartime-pigeon-cracked.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

======
jgrahamc
What a load of pigeon droppings.

The BBC has more information about this so called 'crack':
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20749632>

